# Report/Question



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Went down to the coast (St. George Island) on Saturday 

Caught a nice Blue (18inches) on some cut squid and a fish finder. It was the first fish on a new rod of mine. That was it

Joeseminole18- Did you head down there?

Edit- I released that Blue by the way, I got a freezer full of Amberjack, see the "I cheated" thread.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Bigshark-
I was totally confused by the whole license thing, I wanted to get that squared away before I did anything. Mapquest also said its like a 2 1/2 hour drive.....if thats the case....I doubt I'll ever go.....how long does it take you to get there?


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

It takes me about 1:35 or 1:45 to get there. Its only about 75 miles. Try to take a left at Medart and head through Sopchoppy to save a little time.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey bigshark is there anywhere closer you go? I'm not real keen on using a full tank of gas.....I'm a poor college kid....I cant afford to be doing that weekly


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

You got mail buddy


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Haha, nothing like finding out mail after you've deleted everything....that god for aol's recently deleted mail section. Will do bigshark, thanks a lot


----------

